# Giant huntsman claims a new victim



## tribal-warrior (May 8, 2016)

Just for fun, I shot some video of a huntsman against a green screen to make it appear about the size of a large dog. Also a bit of acting on my part - staging a mock battle with the huge beast. I'm not sure what species of huntsman it is but it can be found on Kangaroo Island in SA. The spider was released when I finished filming.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zILAKW4aM0c


----------



## trin_007 (May 9, 2016)

Oh i can't wait to see that go viral on Facebook! All those deadly critters we have in Australia. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## tribal-warrior (May 9, 2016)

trin_007 said:


> Oh i can't wait to see that go viral on Facebook! All those deadly critters we have in Australia.



Haha Ive actually read a few online posts by people overseas who are interested in visiting Australia but at the same time appear to be extremely hesitant and apprehensive because of all our dangerous critters. There's a couple in England who have been considering coming to Australia for a long time but are put off the idea simply because they think they might bump into some large spiders lol.


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 23, 2016)

[MENTION=42364]tribal-warrior[/MENTION], Next time you want to do something like that with any sp of huntsman put the jar in the fridge for 5 min, it stops them from being so flighty and they are much easier to work with. _( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling_


----------



## Snapped (Aug 23, 2016)

Good job! Love Huntsman spidies, that one seem pretty chilled out


----------



## tribal-warrior (Aug 24, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> @tribal-warrior, Next time you want to do something like that with any sp of huntsman put the jar in the fridge for 5 min, it stops them from being so flighty and they are much easier to work with. _( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling_



Yea I did place this huntsman in the fridge beforehand. But it was still quite flighty and skittish. I don't think I had it in there for 5 minutes though...I used a shorter time period.


----------

